# Any Gravel Plants?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Are there any plants that can go in gravel? I really want to replace the plastic plants from my tank. I want easy to care for plants that are great for LED lighting. The plants will also help stabilize my cycle as well. Maybe java fern? Thank you!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Several will do fine in typical petstore gravel- anything that ties to driftwood or rocks (anubias, java fern, mosses) won't care. Swords and aponogetons don't mind gravel if you have enough light.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Anacharis is a good one you can plant it in the gravel or just let it float down at the bottom of your tank, thats how I have mine right now. Not sure about the LED light I have a 10 watt fluorescent light in my hood and my plants seem to like it they are staying green and growing. Also a floating plant like Hornwort is awesome I love mine and so does Perseus he sleeps in it at night. These are the only two plants I have and both are easy ones for beginners. I want to get some moss next and tie it to his cave and his rock with holes in it. 

Good luck in finding some plants there are some places on line also you can order from if you want I can send you the links ? Guess what my tank is cycled...yeeeaa and yep time for more plants for me to celebrate the finished cycle ! You will love live plants and so will Lebron !


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, thanks for the plants! I think my Petsmart has swords and anubias. Do any of the plants listed need Co2? I have a fake anacharis right now.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

stem plants don't really need C02


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, alright. Sorry for the beginner questions. I never had an aquatic plant before and I don't know about the fertilizers and stuff.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I've got a sword and an anubias in my tank with gravel and they've been doing very well. I had them under LED at first and they've grown.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

All of my tanks have gravel & the plants do fine. I have swords, annubias, javas, & something else I'm not sure what it is. The last one I'd like to get more of because it's done great & it gets tall. As for fertilizers, I use flourish & Excel once a week when I do a water change. Leaf Zone also works well. Many people,use the tabs.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I dove into plants without doing any research, and so far I'd say I'm doing pretty good! XD I've got gravel in all of my tanks, and most of my plants are doing pretty well. The following plants are what I've got in the gravel:
Dwarf Water Lily
Aponogeton
Amazon Sword
Compacta
Frill
Crypt
Microsword (no growth seen yet, its still new)
Dwarf Hair Grass (ditto)
Ludwigia
Kleiner Bar Sword (I've seen similar plants at Petco labled as assorted crypt, so I have no idea what this thing is)

So far everything but my two carpet plants, and the compacta, are thriving. The carpet plants haven't grown any, and the compacta I've never really had luck with, but its not dead yet!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try to find those plants LittleWatty! And thank you everyone else for the other info!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing this was helpful


----------

